# Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό



## Costas (Dec 5, 2011)

Στις 7 Ιουλίου 1446 λίγο μετά τις εννιά το πρωί, ο κρητικός Μιχάλης από τον Χάνδακα οδηγείται από τις φυλακές της Βενετίας στη γειτονική μικρή πλατεία του Αγίου Μάρκου. Εκεί, ανάμεσα στους δύο στύλους των προστατών αγίων της πόλης, του αγίου Θεοδώρου και του αγίου Μάρκου, όπου ήταν ο τόπος εκτέλεσης των καταδικασμένων σε θάνατο, είχε στηθεί το ξύλινο ικρίωμα και είχε γίνει η προετοιμασία της πυράς. Σε άθλια κατάσταση από τα βασανιστήρια, που είχε υποστεί όσες μέρες τον κρατούσαν για ανάκριση στη φυλακή, οδηγείται από τους φρουρούς δέσμιος, με τη συνηθισμένη συνοδεία των παρηγορητών μελών της "Αδελφότητας του Καλού Θανάτου", τις πένθιμες ψαλμωδίες και τους ήχους από τις καμπάνες, ανεβαίνει με τη βία στο ικρίωμα και υποχρεώνεται να γονατίσει για να δεχτεί την άφεση των αμαρτιών-του από τον ιερέα. Έπειτα αναγκάζεται να σκύψει πάνω στο χοντρό ξύλο και δέχεται το χτύπημα από το τσεκούρι του δήμιου. Μετά τον αποκεφαλισμό, το σώμα και το κεφάλι-του προσδένονται με αλυσσίδα σε ένα πάσσαλο πάνω στον σωρό των ξύλων και ο δήμιος βάζει φωτιά φροντίζοντας να διατηρηθεί, ώσπου ο νεκρός να αποτεφρωθεί. Το πλήθος που έχει συγκεντρωθεί παρατηρεί χωρίς ιδιαίτερη περιέργεια, ίσως με κάποια θλίψη, ίσως με ικανοποίηση. Έχει συνηθίσει το θέαμα που επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε τόσο με την ίδια μακάβρια ιεροτελεστία. Δεν είναι, άλλωστε, σπάνιες και οι περισσότερες από μία εκτελέσεις την ίδια μέρα. Το έγκλημα για το οποίο είχε κατηγορηθεί και είχε βρεθεί ένοχος ο άνθρωπος εκείνος ήταν ο σοδομισμός.

Αυτή θα μπορούσε να είναι η περιγραφή της εκτέλεσης του καταδίκου από αυτόπτη μάρτυρα. Το περιστατικό επιλέχθηκε τυχαία. Είναι μία από τις εκατοντάδες των ανάλογων περιπτώσεων που έχουν καταγραφεί στα πρακτικά των συνεδριάσεων του Συμβουλίου των Δέκα της Βενετίας. Το μόνο ιδιαίτερο είναι ότι ο κατάδικος ήταν Έλληνας.

Ν.Γ. Μοσχονάς, _Έλεγχος και καταστολή της ερωτικής παρέκκλισης στη Βενετία του 15ου αιώνα_, στο Ανοχή και καταστολή στους Μέσους Χρόνους, ΕΙΕ, ΙΒΕ, Αθήνα 2002, σελ. 231-32.

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό
πήγε η γάτα στο χορό.
Και δε χόρεψε καλά
και της κό-, και της κόψαν την ουρά...


----------

